# Wire directed lumpectomy



## dparker19 (Mar 10, 2008)

Our surgeon performed a wire directed lumpectomy and sentinel lymph node biopsy. He wants to use 19125, 38525,  and 38792.  We are not sure on the 19125 because the description  states "without attention to obtaining clean margins".  We were thinking 19301 might be more appropriate BUT it does not indicate "wire directed".  The operative report states that the specimen was sent to pathology and it was felt that the margin was adequate"...so we are assuming there was attention to clean margins. What do you think?


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 11, 2008)

If the path report states the margins were adequate then I would use code 19301. When using code 38972, make sure your physician is doing the injection and is documenting as such. If the radiologist does the injection, then you can not charge 38972.


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry, I mean code 38792!!


----------

